# Lord of the Dudes



## BlackCaptain (May 13, 2003)

Sort of an expansion to Lord of the Pants... Just post some things that would be funny if 'dude' was put in instead of the word given

At Helm's Deep:
"Behold the White Dude!" cried Aragorn. "Gandalf is come again!" 
"Mithrandude Mithrandude!" said Legolas. "This is Dudery indeed!"


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2003)

*One Ring to Rule All Dudes*

I amar prestar aen - The world has changed, man.
Han mathon ne nen - I can so feel it in the water
Han mathon ne chae - I can totally feel it in the earth, 
A han noston ned 'wilith - I can, like, smell it in the air… 
Dude, what is that smell? Like someone’s narly gym socks. Gross, dude.
So anyways, where was I? Oh yeah - 
Much that once was has been, like, lost bro, for there’s like no dudes left who can remember it, cuz they were all wasted, you know?

Got this from a friend.


----------



## Sarah (May 13, 2003)

LOL, ok, so dude is funny. Should lord of the pants no longer be stickied?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 14, 2003)

_There's like, one NARLY Ring to rule all of 'em
And the same one finds all the bums.
And this TOTALY same one totaly brings all of them
And like, sort of binds them when it's night time..._


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 14, 2003)

"We've lost the Ring to the Nazgul"
"Forget it Dude, let's go bowling."


----------



## Beorn (May 14, 2003)

Sauron: Dude, where's my ring?
Or Morgoth (or Fëanor): Dude, where's my Silmaril?
Or Bilbo: Dude, where's my hankerchief?


----------



## Gandalf White (May 15, 2003)

Or Gandalf: Dude, where's my *car*t?


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 16, 2003)

Gollum: thossse nasssty hobbitssss sssstole my dude ring.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 16, 2003)

_I like... SO totaly don't know half of you, half as well as I should really wanna like dudes... And SOOOooo Don't like half of you dudes more than half as... Dude, where's my cake?!_


----------



## Turin (May 19, 2003)

Dude wheres my sword?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 20, 2003)

Boromir at the council of Elrond:

"I think this idea about destroying the ring and all is like, so lame, because no one has really, like, considered using it for, you know, to fight against this Sauron dude. I mean, after all, like, we haven't even tried talking it out. Why don't we call the pizza dude and get together with some smoothies and go bowling and then we can, like, you know, take the Ring to Gondor to see a movie. . .dude, where's my horn?"

Now that stunk. ..


----------



## Turin (May 21, 2003)

No that was pretty good


----------



## spirit (May 21, 2003)

haha!
no, it was actually really funny! got any more?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 21, 2003)

Gandalf-'There is only one Dude of the Ring'

Saruman to Lurtz- 'Whom do you serve?'
lurtz-'you dude'


----------



## HLGStrider (May 21, 2003)

Boromir's death. . .

"Like, Aragorn, Man, I'm wasted. . .Like. . . I really screwed up with Frodo, Man, and he's out of here. . .Like. . .ouch. . .That was so lame of me. . .but. . .take like. . .oh dude. . .Go to Gondor. . .protect my hood! I have really blown it!"

"No, man, you were great! You were awesome! You like took out those ugly orc dudes! You were the man! I will go the Gondor. . .Like, this is so lame. . .Dude. . .where's that Hobbit?"


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 26, 2003)

at the mirorr with frodo and Galadrial ( ok it's obvios and i can't spell)
"will you look into the mirror?"
"what will i see?"
"uhm,dude, your reflection. what else would you expect?"
"never mind. i thought you ment that other mirror dude"

i know. it sucks. but, it is fun to write it even if it is stupid.


----------



## Peacemaker (May 27, 2003)

Like, the road, it so totally goes on and on, dude........


aaaaaaaaugh that sucked.........


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 28, 2003)

Pippin: Dude! Where are we headin'?


----------



## Turin (May 28, 2003)

This is a little off subject but Gandalf_White vegie tales is awsome!


----------



## Peacemaker (May 28, 2003)

I LUV VEGGIE TALES!!!! *ahem* anyhoo.....I'm gonna make a whole DUde version of The Road Goes Ever On and On

Like, the road, it so totally goes on and on, dude
Down from the like, door, where it began, you know?
Now way far ahead the road has totally gone, dude
And I must, like, follow, if I can,
Purs--purs--uh, following it with, like, eager feet, dude
Until it joins some totally larger way
Where, like, many paths and, you know, errands meet, dude
And wh--whi--where, like, then, dude? I cannot, like, totally, say...


ok through this whole thing I was hearing it in the voice of Kyle from Totally Kyle on The Amanda Show....DUDE!


----------



## Lifeling (May 31, 2003)

"This is no mere ranger DUDE!
This is Aragorn son of Arathorn, and you own him your fricking allegiance man!"


----------



## Kailita (Jun 1, 2003)

LOL, this thread is _hilarious_. If I was clever, I would think up some. Since I'm not, keep them coming!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 2, 2003)

Did anyone read the thing, i think it's called " dude, where's my ring?" it's pretty funny. here it is:
http://www.fanfiction.net/read.php?storyid=225872


----------



## Turin (Jun 2, 2003)

Hehe thats pretty funny, a little sick though.


----------



## spirit (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *LOL, this thread is hilarious. If I was clever, I would think up some. Since I'm not, keep them coming!  *



you dont hve to be clever!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 4, 2003)

aragorn: dude....................... what was my line? i forgot.
Peter Jakson: cut!!!!!!

i know, it sucks. oh well

oh, and Turin, i know it's sick. but the "dude where's my ring?" Dude, where's your ring?" was the best part.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jun 4, 2003)

Umm.... Here goes nothin'.

Aragorn: Dude those freakin hobbit dudes ran off with our ring!
Well dudez lets go find those two silly dude hobbits.

Legolas: Right on dude!

Gimli: Righteous!

Aragorn: Lets eat some pizza, then go hunt orc dudes.

That was pretty good right?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 4, 2003)

Yes, I can very much see Gimli saying "RRRRRRRRRighteous!"


----------



## Silven Assassin (Jun 4, 2003)

Eomer: "What 's up, why are a live-for-like-ever dude, a live-like-not-forever dude, and a shorty dude, like, hangin' around, like, the Rohan place, dude?"


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silven Assassin _
> *Eomer: "What 's up, why are a live-for-like-ever dude, a live-like-not-forever dude, and a shorty dude, like, hangin' around, like, the Rohan place, dude?" *





that is sooooooooooooooo funny!!!!!! last year ( and maybe this year too? i hope not) i really seriously would have said something simalr to that outloud and been serious. i did(do..........) say dude and like ( but not that much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) so............. don't be like" Raen is the lord of the dudes!" or i will be forced to get veeeeeeeeery angry. ok, don't ask. i have nothing to do, so i am just saying strange things off the top of my head. can you deal with my stupid comments and boring posts? please? 

Raen


----------



## Silven Assassin (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm a dude, she's a dude, he's a dude, cause we're all dudes, yeah!


----------



## Turin (Jun 8, 2003)

Gimli: Dude wait up, I'm carrying like heavy five axes.
Aragorn: Dude stop bein so lame.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 12, 2003)

When frodo drops his ring and Boromir has it:
Aragorn: dude! give it back to frodo! it's HIS!
Boromir: finder's keepes looser's weepers!
Aragorn:dude, you will be weeping shortly if i do not see the ring in the little dudes hand! 5....................4...............3.............
Boromir:*gives frodo ring* but only becuase you say so dude!


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 16, 2003)

Gandalf reading: The drums beat in the total darkness, wicked tune man. Dude they are coming, hope they bring some munchies.
Boromir: Dude, they have a huge friggin cave troll!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

Bombur - Dude, where's my pork rines?


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Jun 16, 2003)

omg, this fanfic thing, very funny but someone had way too much time on their hands! 45 stories!!! good grief, ok my turn:

Last Numenoreans: "Wicked wave, dude."


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.... Oh man I can see it now... 7 foot tall noblemen surfing a 400 foot wave


----------



## Sador (Jun 21, 2003)

Eowyn on the field of Pellenor: "Like, get your big invisible ass off my uncle, dude."
Farimir in the houses of Healing: "Don't sweat woman, like those mordor dudes are comin' back. You'll get to kick some more butt any day now."


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jun 26, 2003)

aragorn after frodo sits down from "bringing forth the ring' and before boromir speaks

ok dudes on my signal we do the wave

that was kind of lame but eh what can ya do


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 26, 2003)

Smaug - Dude, where's my scale?

Turin - What does mine say?
Niena - Turin Turumbar, what does mine say?
Turin - Niena, what does mine say?
Niena - TURIN!, WHAT DOES MINE SAY?!
Turin - NIENA!, WHAT DOES MINE SAY?!

*They're talking about what thier gravestones say


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *
> 
> Turin - What does mine say?
> ...


lol, classic!!!


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jun 27, 2003)

sauron to ringwraiths: why aren't you trying to get my ring back

ringwraith #2: chill out dude we will after we worship our leader.

they open a closet door that has a picture of pamela lee anderson in a bathing suit with candles on the floor. they all start bowing down
ringwraiths: we are not worthy we are not worthy


frodo: sam and i must get to bree
merry: and then
frodo: and then wait for gandalf
pippin: and then
frodo: and then try to figure out what to do with the ring
merry: and then
frodo: and then destroy the ring
pippin; and then
frodo: dudes that's getting annoying


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 27, 2003)

The cardboard cut out with the ring wraiths is a REALLY odd picture. . .


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 28, 2003)

Me after the Bruinen incedent - Major whipeout dude!


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jun 30, 2003)

check this out

http://groups.msn.com/32334v15hs58qgi926ulh262t3/funnypics.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=2465


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 30, 2003)

Haha... I love the little word bubble thing-al-a-bobber


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 14, 2005)

This deserved resurrection.


----------



## celebnaurwen (Jun 16, 2005)

Frodo and Sam's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jun 26, 2005)

Elrond: You know, Estel, man, I can't just, like, let you have my totally awesome daughter, when, like, the world's going to pot. You gotta understand, dude, there's like some weird stuff going on, so you like, need to be like, a king dude before she could really be into that, you know? 'Cuz otherwise, this Dark Lord dude is going to be some kind of serious trouble, and, you know, she's like way too cool to waste on a mortal dude without some like totally gnarly reason, and we were like, really looking forward to this all-expense-paid trip to the Blessed Lands we've been planning, like, forever, so you just gotta chill, dude, ok?

All right, I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist . I hope my lame excuse of a joke hasn't caused anyone any serious pain...


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 14, 2005)

Its the beginning of the Battle of Helm's Deep, when a Uruk jumps from the ladder and looks at Aragorn and jumps back down, he looks down "Dude Wheres my *trousers!*


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 14, 2005)

Celeborn: There are, like, 8 dudes here, man. My TM said there were,like, totally, 9 dudes. But maybe that Elrond dude, you know, like, changed his mind or something. He's, like so totally far away, you know. And, you know there's, like, darkness, you know, between us. And man, the shadows are like, soooo long this year.

Galadriel: No way, man. Gandalf the Grey Dude was, like, supposed to be here too, man. But, like, he's not here, man. Now, like, tell us where the dude is, man. I so totally wanted to go out for pizza with the dude.


----------

